# Spott Hog Real Deal



## HotKat (Mar 6, 2010)

Also small guard or large guard on the real deal?


----------



## Atown313 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have the Spot Hogg real deal and love it. I have the large guard set up with a 1/4 peep and they match perfect. I also really like my QAD pro LD rest.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

The Real Deal with 7 pins is called the Seven Deadly Pins. Any Spot-Hogg with seven pins can only be ordered with the large guard. All seven pin Spot-Hogg sights have Cameron Hanes signature on the guard. 

The wrap is a really nice feature and I would encourage you to go with .010 pins if you do go with the wrap because the 0.19 pins I have on my wrapped SDP are a little too bright and block too much of the target at longer distances. If your eyesight is not good then go with the .019 pins.

I can't answer the last question because of my opinion on drop-aways.


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

I love SH Real Deals. I have them on 3 bows. But I would recommend some kind of wrap or fiberoptic extensions (I have homemade ones), especially if you can't hunt with a light. Small pins are the way to go; perhaps a .029 for your first pin or two (depending on range setup), then stepping down in size with each subsequent pin.

As for fall-away rests, I've tried several, all were good, but far and away my favorites are QAD Ultra-Rest HDs. Easy to set up, reliable, full-capture.

Chris


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

I have the Right On with Wrap.....019 pins and really like it. The only thing I would have done different with that sight is to get the 7 pin model, and some .010 pins. Like it was posted earlier the .019's are pretty dang bright with the wrap and blur out my spot sometimes.

Fall away rests...check out the Limb Driver. Its simple to set up and tune. I really like this rest as it does not connect to the cables at all and allows me to shoot FOB's or vanes without any adjustments.


----------



## El Chupacabra (Mar 18, 2010)

I dont have the real deal but I do have the hogg hunter 5 pin in .019 and like it a lot! Im sure you wont go wrong with any spott hogg. Ya there are pricey but having somthing you have confidence in is worth the$.

For fall away I have a rip cord and am very happy with it but have never owened anything else but a wisker bis so take it for what it's worth.

Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## bansh-eman (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is the best advise I can give you... Get your sleeping bag ready to go outside for a bit once mama finds out you want to give her the hand me downs so you can upgrade lol.


----------



## HotKat (Mar 6, 2010)

bansh-eman said:


> Here is the best advise I can give you... Get your sleeping bag ready to go outside for a bit once mama finds out you want to give her the hand me downs so you can upgrade lol.


I new that would come up...lol. But luckily she's pretty understanding.


----------

